# New Holland 1410



## Haymaker101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Anyone use a new holland 1410 discbine? What kind of pto horse power do you run it at? What's your over impressions of this mower?


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

We have one.. Great mower like any other NH machine. We pull ours with a 6420 and has plenty of power. I would say 75-85pto hp is good


----------



## Haymaker101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks Colby for the quick reply. Looks like a great step you got there. Any tricks to operating or using one?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's a couple videos from New Holland, not necessarily a 1410 but some general info.

Extreme Hay Making link with many more videos.

https://www.youtube.com/user/ExtremeHayMaking/videos


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Off the top of my head, I can't remember it the 1409/1410s had the bent tongue or not like the 1411/1412s did. I tried out a 1412 once and the only problem I had with it (other than the gearbox that wasn't fixed properly) was the bent tongue design that it had. It was great in the field as it made it a lot nicer to take turns and curves with the mower, but when in the road position, you had to be real careful taking left turns or the tractor tire would hit the tongue.

I ended up not getting the mower because of the gearbox issue, but other than that, I think they are a nice mower.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

1410 has the straight tongue and a different gearbox. The 1411/1412's definitely have a gearbox issue and I've seen a few busted 1410 gearboxes as well but not nearly as many. That said there aren't near as many 1409/1410's out there so the ratio might be the same. The 1410 is a sweet little moeer in my opinion.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

discbinedr said:


> 1410 has the straight tongue and a different gearbox. The 1411/1412's definitely have a gearbox issue and I've seen a few busted 1410 gearboxes as well but not nearly as many. That said there aren't near as many 1409/1410's out there so the ratio might be the same. The 1410 is a sweet little moeer in my opinion.


Thanks for the info on the tongue.

I'm not sure if the 1412 I looked at had a bad gearbox from the factory or if the farmer who owned it ran into something and broke it (I think the unit was several years old by the time it was traded in). The JD dealer the original owner traded it in to tried to fix it, but their fix didn't last 2 acres for my demo. Needless to say, I didn't buy it.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

The setup of the gearbox is not the cause of the gearbox problem you may have seen but the result. The cutterbar mounting bolts will wear if they are not greased regularly. As they wear the cutter bar starts to droop down in the front. When you lower the cutterbar to the ground the cutterbar will pivot up. If the yoke on the cutterbar driveshat is worn the yoke will bind on the gearbox output shaft and push the output shaft up into the gearbox. It is even worse if the springs for the header floatation are not set properly and you drop the cutterbar fast.

Look at the cutterbar drive shaft where it attaches to the gearbox. You should see a cup welded to the top yoke and an inverted cup bolted to the bottom of the gearbox. If you see a gap between the two cups, you better be replacing your mounting bolts and bearings in the cutterbar support arms. I would also replace the lower seal in the gearbox since hay has already entered between the cups and will work it's way into the gearbox seal.


----------



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

Interesting! I didn't realize those pins were an issue until a couple weeks ago when my neighbor's well-used/abused 1411 dropped so much in the front that the yoke became disconnected from the gearbox, taking out the bearing in the bottom of the gearbox. Fortunately he had his old 1411 (hit a rock and broke the cutterbar in half) that had what looked to be a newer gearbox on it (painted black) and he was able to switch it over. along with the bushings and pins from the old machine and get going again. It didn't look like those pins had been greased in a long time. I always wondered why they had grease fittings there on my H7230 since nothing seems to really move there - now I know!


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

mike10 said:


> The setup of the gearbox is not the cause of the gearbox problem you may have seen but the result. The cutterbar mounting bolts will wear if they are not greased regularly. As they wear the cutter bar starts to droop down in the front. When you lower the cutterbar to the ground the cutterbar will pivot up. If the yoke on the cutterbar driveshat is worn the yoke will bind on the gearbox output shaft and push the output shaft up into the gearbox. It is even worse if the springs for the header floatation are not set properly and you drop the cutterbar fast.
> 
> Look at the cutterbar drive shaft where it attaches to the gearbox. You should see a cup welded to the top yoke and an inverted cup bolted to the bottom of the gearbox. If you see a gap between the two cups, you better be replacing your mounting bolts and bearings in the cutterbar support arms. I would also replace the lower seal in the gearbox since hay has already entered between the cups and will work it's way into the gearbox seal.


Great info. I suspected it mifht have something to do with the cutterbar drive shaft but never proved it.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

An older 1411 wont have the inverted cup system unless its been updated. It will have a simple yoke on the cutterbar drive shaft. Also I'm not sure the 1409/1410's had it either.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

We have a 1410, bought new in '05. Been a great discbine. Probably mowed close to 2000 acres with it and until this year have done nothing to it other than grease it. This summer had to replace the skid shoes and replace a few seals between a couple of disc modules that had started to seep oil. Also had to replace the bushings and pins where the cutterbar mounts up. They were starting to wear bad and you could see a gap between the cup and the bottom of the gearbox (like was mentioned above). But all of this to me is normal wear and tear type maintenance.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

You are correct, discbindr, the early 1411 and 1412 machines did not have the cups. I am thinking it was around 02 or 03 when they came with them. All the 1409 and 1410 had the cups since they were introduced in 2005 I think. The cups virtually eliminated gearbox failures due to lower seal leakage. If you have a gearbox failure and you see a large chunk of iron brook off inside the gearbox, it is because of the worn mounting pins, bushings and worn yoke on the drive shaft. Also exasperated by a lack of floatation spring adjustment and quick drops. Most people will not experience such a failure, but if you have had one like this you will definitely have a second failure if you don't correct the underlying problem.


----------

